# greyhounds - post your pics here :)



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Post your Greyhound photos here!


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

c'mon guys plz - i love ghounds but i don't have one so can't contribute  xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is Maddy (black) and Todd (blue brindle)

124 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


059 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


045 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


LM-KLB408 by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


LM-KLB410 by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


221 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


088 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


099 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


092 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


009 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Todd by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


168 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwe they are beautiful:thumbup:.

Cant wait to see more pic, luv greyhounds:001_wub:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Here ya go 

Throp


















Hector


















Having a little nap 
















Brotherly love


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are goooorgeous pics happysaz and 2hounds! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I've already posted these before, but I'll put up some favourites again 

Here's Nero, my beautiful brindle boy;


















And Amber my light brindle lurcher girl;










And both of them together;










I lubs my skinny hounds! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh they are gorgeous :001_wub: Hector looks like a big boy!


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

LOVE Maddy's first collar - unfortunately it wouldn't suit my dog, my dogs just got the same collar as Destiny from Mongrels but in black. 

I also now want a greyhound - its just exercise and keeping them warm in winter i'd worry about  xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hols<3Millie said:


> LOVE Maddy's first collar - unfortunately it wouldn't suit my dog, my dogs just got the same collar as Destiny from Mongrels but in black.
> 
> I also now want a greyhound - its just exercise and keeping them warm in winter i'd worry about  xx


Nahhhh, exercise they're easy going- a lotn of rescue groups say 20 mins twice a day is adequate- but like any dog, they like more than the minimum! I take mine for three 30 min walks, more if I can manage it- and I know they could go for longer. They're sprinters, not long-haul athletes! And as for keeping them warm- I got Nero in February, deep in the cold, and he was fine, you just need a good coat :thumbup:


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Nahhhh, exercise they're easy going- a lotn of rescue groups say 20 mins twice a day is adequate- but like any dog, they like more than the minimum! I take mine for three 30 min walks, more if I can manage it- and I know they could go for longer. They're sprinters, not long-haul athletes! And as for keeping them warm- I got Nero in February, deep in the cold, and he was fine, you just need a good coat :thumbup:


ace i'll have to bug my parents when Mill passes () 
It wil have to be slighty chubbier though as i can't stand feeling bones - i can't even touch my ankles or wrists without shuddering - should be able to get used to it tho  xx


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are some others i took on a greyhound walk, there was 40 dogs in total.
































































My friends 5 and my boys


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

So many beautiful dogs. Its those eyes that do it for me lol, think all greyhounds have very kindly looking eyes.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> So many beautiful dogs. Its those eyes that do it for me lol, think all greyhounds have very kindly looking eyes.


I agree! Though 'soppy' covers my two a little better...and 'hungry' and 'sleepy' :lol:

Does anyone have a greyhound with a roman nose? I think they look so sweet and a little unusual!


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Do half greyhounds count? 

This is my lurcher (half greyhound/saluki) Harley.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Haha love that first pic:lol:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I love Amber & Nero snuggled on the sofa :001_wub: My boys must spend about 21hrs snoozing/lounging a day.

Hector's 28 inches to his shoulder and weighs about 32kg which isn't that big for a boy, but greys can vary a lot in size & build as you can see from the pics.

I wouldn't worry about cold we have it easy here, in America & Canada they get much lower temps and still have to take their greys outside. There's plenty of different greyhound coats available and they last ages.

You get used to the skinny dog shape and they are also muscular  Greyhounds only have 16% body fat, less than half the amount in a dog of similar weight in other breeds, so its best to avoid feeding them up to look like a normal dog. Greyhounds also have slightly bigger hearts, higher blood pressure and more red cells than other breeds to cope with the extra demands of running so fast. For other nerdy info -Greyhound Athlete Facts with comparisons to horse & human power

I've never met a hound with a roman nose, but here are some pics for those that haven't seen them. Some more cute roman snozzed hounds here
Mi Designer - complete with snagletoof


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Spook said:


> Do half greyhounds count?
> 
> This is my lurcher (half greyhound/saluki) Harley.


ahh wow. This is a cross I am very interested in. What is this mix like to own?


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Tapir said:


> ahh wow. This is a cross I am very interested in. What is this mix like to own?


One word: Amazing.

He's a rescue and came to me very malnourished.

His temprament is very good. He ignores children and lets them pat him/pull his ears/tail etc.

He is fine with cats and gets bossed around by mine :lol:

He sleeps a lot but runs faster than any sighthound we've met.

He loves his cuddles and is very intelligent, but sometimes can be a bit 'dappy' which is the saluki side of him.

He loves playing and running with dogs and after the initial bouncy excitement he can get along fine with any dog as long as they aren't overly barky because then he gets scared. 

He is not as tall as a greyhound but tall enough for people think that he's a huge dog. :

He was extremely easy to train despite the fact that I got him when he was two.

Although they're not greedy dogs, he will countersurf your kitchen and raid the bin if it's left out.

They're just generally laid-back, easy to look after dogs. I highly reccomend the cross. :thumbup:


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure what Skye is crossed with as he's a rescue dog, but we do know he has some greyhound in him- he's got the build of a greyhound. Hope you don't mind another cross picture!

These pictures are a few years old now, he's gone really white - he has a white muzzle and a white belly now.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you let your greyhounds off the lead for a run? I was looking at the rescue site but it says you have to keep them on lead when not in an enclosed area. There are loads of fields round the corner from my house but not enclosed. Just wondered. Wouldnt fancy chasing a greyhound escapee across the fields :lol:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Some greyhounds can have a reliable enough recall to go off lead, but it really depends on the dog and most people still then opt for safer areas to let them run. The rescues often hear about the bad side to dogs going off lead, such as lost, injured or dead dogs so i can understand why they advise owners not to risk it out of a safe area. Greys get so focused on their prey that they can become oblivious to dangers around them.

I don't let my boys off as they have a tendency for selective hearing and i've not found a large enclosed area to properly work on recall training with distractions to see if it can be improved. They get to run at home and they seem quite content with on lead walks as they spend much of the time sniffing/marking anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

there ya go:thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

witcheswalk said:


> Can you let your greyhounds off the lead for a run? I was looking at the rescue site but it says you have to keep them on lead when not in an enclosed area. There are loads of fields round the corner from my house but not enclosed. Just wondered. Wouldnt fancy chasing a greyhound escapee across the fields :lol:


I can, yes  I let mine off everyday in unenclosed areas.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Greyhounds are gorgeous. Awesome pics.


----------

